# Pinarello F8 Naked Silver Matte special order delay



## f8marzio (Sep 11, 2015)

So I fell in love with the Naked Silver Matte and insisted on ordering that color, and waiting the 40-80 days that my bike shop claimed it would take. 

Do they really take that long?


----------



## etil_etanoat (Apr 28, 2015)

My Pinarello F8 special order took around 60 days. But then again mine is special edition. Naked Silver Matte is their standard color thus shouldn't take that long if you are getting the standard sizes. If you are on the extreme ends of sizes then it might take as long I guess.


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

Depending where you are if you were desperate for it I would shopped around to find a shop with stock.

I purchased mine from a certain retailer due to the HP terms they were offering, they didn't have the colour on their website but a quick call and they added it to their website so I could order it, They then ordered it from the importer but I still had it in under a week and that was with them being slow on the posting.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

They all go through Gita. If a dealer doesn't have it physically on the floor, it won't get there any quicker than any other shop. You just got lucky that Gita had one.


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm in the UK, some stores will hold some colours and sizes in stock, i missed them all out and went to the importer to check what I wanted was available before wasting anyone's time.

Sigmasport and TheBikeFactory are good for the Uk


----------



## f8marzio (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the replies. I ended up changing to Carbon T11001K - 673 Carbon White Red. I really like the look and I'll have the bike next week. 

DOGMA F8 ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice colour scheme


----------



## f8marzio (Sep 11, 2015)

I saw it in the store and fell in love with it. Its from the 2016 catalogue. Cant wait to get the bike next week, only waiting on some of the parts so they can build it.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have that colour. Look at the tread 2016 dogma colours you will see my bike. That colour in person is so nice


----------



## f8marzio (Sep 11, 2015)

antihero77 said:


> I have that colour. Look at the tread 2016 dogma colours you will see my bike. That colour in person is so nice


Nice bike! Are those the SES 4.5's? 
I went with ENVE SES 3.4 King hubs and ceramic bearings (its windy in Florida), ENVE stem and handlebar and bottle cages, Dura Ace Di2 with a Stages powermeter, Chris Kind BB...


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

f8marzio said:


> Nice bike! Are those the SES 4.5's?
> I went with ENVE SES 3.4 King hubs and ceramic bearings (its windy in Florida), ENVE stem and handlebar and bottle cages, Dura Ace Di2 with a Stages powermeter, Chris Kind BB...


Yup ses 4.5 6870 and full3t cockpit. I also have a f8 in miami


----------



## f8marzio (Sep 11, 2015)

antihero77 said:


> Yup ses 4.5 6870 and full3t cockpit. I also have a f8 in miami



Nice I only have the one and I found out today that Im not getting a chris king bb afterall, since it doesnt have cermic bearings. My builder will be putting Ceramic speed bottom bracket in place. I live in Aventura.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

f8marzio said:


> Nice I only have the one and I found out today that Im not getting a chris king bb afterall, since it doesnt have cermic bearings. My builder will be putting Ceramic speed bottom bracket in place. I live in Aventura.


Sounds great I'm in south beach


----------



## f8marzio (Sep 11, 2015)

I finally got the bike. Here are some pictures.


----------

